# Into Thin Air



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 6, 2004)

While reading Jon Kraukauer's _Into Thin Air_, his personal account of the 1996 Mt. Everest disaster, I noticed the following statement:

Above the comforts of Base Camp, the expedition in fact became an almost Calvinistic undertaking. The ratio of misery to pleasure was greater by an order of magnitude than any other mountain I'd been on; I quickly came to understand that climbing Everest was primarily about enduring pain. And in subjecting ourselves to week after week of toil, tedium and suffering, it struck me that most of us were probably seeking, above all else, something like a state of grace.

Any comments??


----------



## Ivan (Dec 6, 2004)

<<the expedition in fact became an almost Calvinistic undertaking>>

Not knowing the author's theological beliefs, it's difficult to know what he meant; whether he was refering to Calvinism in a negative sense. I'd say, no. However, in many respects, life is toil and trouble. Does that mean God has abandoned us? Of course not! There are a myriad of reasons we get in the "fixes" we do. 

In the providence of God we learn to live the Christian life and prepare ourselves for an eternity with the Father. There are times that I wished I was on a mountain in a blizzard with the freezing winds howling! Yet we are never given more than we can bear.

Sometimes the "fixes" we find ourselves in are our own doing. When in a tough situation we need to reflect whether we are there because we have another lesson to learn or if we are being disciplined by the One who loves us. During this brief stay on earth, the Father often must chasten those He calls His children. Thank God He does!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 6, 2004)

Just to clarify, the author is a self-avowed liberal who participated in Buddhist rites during his Mt. Everest climb. 

His quote, to me, seemed like an effort to fit his personal experience which involved pain and determination on a level that is beyond most ordinary people into the common misunderstanding that many have of Puritans or Calvinists which is perpetuated by H.L. Mencken's definition: "A puritan is a person who has an overwhelming suspicion that somewhere, someone is having fun."


----------



## Ivan (Dec 6, 2004)

<<Just to clarify, the author is a self-avowed liberal who participated in Buddhist rites during his Mt. Everest climb.>>

In other words, it's doubtful he and Calvin would sit down for a cup of tea...maybe. 

<<His quote, to me, seemed like an effort to fit his personal experience which involved pain and determination on a level that is beyond most ordinary people into the common misunderstanding that many have of Puritans or Calvinists>>

Perhaps. Or maybe he was having a lucid moment.

<<"A puritan is a person who has an overwhelming suspicion that somewhere, someone is having fun.">>

I consider the Puritans to have been some of the most practical yet warm people on the face of the earth. And as far as fun, I consider myself to be something of a Puritan in many ways and I'm a fun guy!


----------



## Ivan (Dec 6, 2004)

BTW...I love your quote at the bottom of your post. And I LOVE the movie, "Braveheart". It's in at least the top ten of my all-time favorites.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> BTW...I love your quote at the bottom of your post. And I LOVE the movie, "Braveheart". It's in at least the top ten of my all-time favorites.



Aye, William Wallace wasn't a Scottish Covenanter and he wasn't seven feet tall, but he was a hero to the cause of liberty and the Scottish people. Mel Gibson said it well: "Every man dies, but not every man truly lives."


----------



## Ivan (Dec 6, 2004)

Aye, William Wallace wasn't a Scottish Covenanter and he wasn't seven feet tall, but he was a hero to the cause of liberty and the Scottish people. Mel Gibson said it well: "Every man dies, but not every man truly lives." [/quote]

Not a Covenanter (nor am I, I think!), but perhaps we could say God used him to prepare the way for a place for the Scottish Covenanters.

Yes! Not every man truly lives and only what is done for Christ will last.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> Aye, William Wallace wasn't a Scottish Covenanter and he wasn't seven feet tall, but he was a hero to the cause of liberty and the Scottish people. Mel Gibson said it well: "Every man dies, but not every man truly lives."



Not a Covenanter (nor am I, I think!), but perhaps we could say God used him to prepare the way for a place for the Scottish Covenanters.

Yes! Not every man truly lives and only what is done for Christ will last. [/quote]


----------

